# [TIP] fglrx + DRI + Suspend2 sur portable

## Greatguy

Après avoir cherché pendant un moment comment utiliser hibernate sans tout faire planter lors du resume, voici ce que j'ai découvert.

Donc si vous êtes comme moi et que vous possédez une carte ATI sur un ordinateur portable avec les drivers proprio de chez ATI, et que vous souhaitez utiliser hibernate tout en ayant l'accélération 3D active voici une petite astuce que je n'ai pas trouvé sur le forum français.

Il faut d'abord que vous installiez sys-app/vbetool (qui vous permet de sauver l'état de votre carte graphique) qui apparait dans l'abre de portage mais est encore masqué.

Ensuite dans votre hibernate.conf vous devez rajouter ou décommenter ces deux lignes :

```
EnableVbetool yes

VbetoolPost yes
```

les versions des logs qui sont installés chez moi:

ati-driver : 8.14.13

hibernate-script : 1.10

Et voilà normalent tout roule. En espérant aider qques personnes!Last edited by Greatguy on Sat Sep 24, 2005 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Merci pour cette information, qui pourrait servir a bien des personnes je pense ...

Mais ca serait encore mieux si tu mettais un titre conforme, par exemple : [TIP] fglrx + DRI + Suspend2

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Greatguy

Ca y est j'ai mis un titre conforme!!

Si tu vois d'autres modifications à ajouter dis le moi !!

----------

## Kangourou

Ça marche niquel, merci, ça m'embetai de pas avoir les drivers ATI  :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

Bonjour,

Apparement les drivers 8.19.10 ( x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86 ) supportent maintenant le suspend/resume .... ce qui veut donc dire que vbetool n'est plus necessaire ....

Je n'ai pas encore essaye mais j'essayerais ce soir ... a tester donc !

EDIT : bon j'ai fait les tests, ca fonctionne bien sans vbetool malheuresement cela ne fonctionne pas avec le DRI d'activé .... il faut donc le désactiver dans le xorg.conf.

Il faut aussi penser a désactiver vbetool dans /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf sinon le resume ne fonctionnera pas avec le driver 8.19.10 :

 */etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf wrote:*   

> ### vbetool
> 
> #EnableVbetool yes
> 
> #RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate
> ...

 

Voila ... a quand le resume avec le DRI d'activé ? mais enfin bon ati a quand meme deja fait des progrès dans ce driver entre le supend/resume géré (meme partiellement) et le powerplay qui est lui aussi maintenant géré ... On a l'impression que ca commence a bouger du cote d'ati !

----------

